# Better than I expected



## felixandfester (Jul 12, 2008)

I always wanted to own a TT and I finally made it last week.
The experience of driving my 225 coupe is far better than I expected.
I'm making the slightest excuse to pop to the shops.


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

hi and welcome  nice car i like the green tt.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi F&F, Welcome to the Forum. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
H.


----------

